# Gas stove temperature.



## Fake coal burner (Nov 26, 2008)

I Have a new gas coal effect stove rated at 25,000 max. BTU.
Its a Vista model by ESSE from England. I have an oven thermometer on top of stove it reads 300 deg. F. at Max. Does this sound about right for a gas b vent stove. Compared to a gas wood stove? Its a cast iron stove with open grate on top convection and radiant with ceramic 
window.


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 26, 2008)

FCB - let me start by saying B-vents are something I've never designed before. B-vents are early to mid-90's technology, but I believe the surface temp standard is the same as a direct vent gas unit no matter what the gas is simulating for a burn (wood, glass, coal). 

Anyway, the method of test says that the unit is operated on high with the blower off for a period of 1 hour and surface temps shall not exceed 140° F above room temp up to 18" above the floor, and no more than 180° F above room temp above 18" off the floor.

Sounds like your unit is too hot right?

As I hinted on another thread the real easy way to exempt yourself from this test is to add a vent, or hole in the outside surface of the casting because the gas standard also says something to the affect that surfaces within 2" of a vent are exempt.  So you add a bunch of holes and the entire top surface is exempt.

In other words the grate where you are measuring temp can basically be as hot as it wants.

I hope this helps,


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 26, 2008)

The stove has 1/2 inch gap at top and bottom of side panels to let air in and out at top. The heat exchanger is 1/2 under open top grate Lots of holes, This stove has the uro modulating bulb thermostat no blower option. side panels get to about 90F to 100F at surrface. is this ok? or what needs to be done?


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

If your gas unit burns within 5% of the rated BTU's (which it will unless your install is really FUBAR) then there is nothing you need to do as it's already been done. In other words, the measured temp is what it is on a gas unit.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you very much for the information. Seems that people who install gas fire places and stoves that I talked to dont under stand the gas coal effect, nor even herd of them. I had a gas installer come and set it to specifications . But he said this was his first.


----------

